# HDMI no signal - WARUM???



## i-net-user (23. September 2009)

Hallo.

  Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Habe mir ein neues System zusammengebaut und nun wollte ich es an einen Monitor per HDMI anschließen jedoch kommt da immer nur wenn ich den PC einschalte: HDMI no signal

  Mein System: 

  ASUS Rampage II
  Intel I7
  Corsair DominatorGT 12GB
  SAPPHIRE HD4890 2048MB VAPOR-X PCIE 

  Monitor:

  BENQ 23.6 TFT G2412HD



  Eine HDD habe ich noch nicht eingebaut aber eigentlich müsste es ohne doch auch gehen. Also zumindest der POST-screen kommen. Aber nichts!



  BITTE HELFT MIR!


  Danke!​


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. September 2009)

Funktioniert denn ein anderer Monitor an dem PC oder der Monitor an einem anderen PC?
Oder an einem anderen Anschluß (VGA oder DVI)?

Und schreib bitte nicht zentriert - das nervt


----------



## Flenor Eldar (23. September 2009)

und auch nciht rot, sieht blöd aus, teste halt mal das HDMI kabel o. weißt du das es 100% funktionstüchtig ist...


----------



## Birdy84 (23. September 2009)

Startet der PC denn richtig? Kannst du irgendwo einen POST-Code auslesen?


----------



## Otep (24. September 2009)

Hm, das Problem habe ich auch des öfteren, was auch der Grund ist, das ich ein DVI Kabel nutzte... 

Bei mir geht es, wenn ich den PC komplett vom Strom nehme so 2 Min.... dann alles anschließe und einschalte... scheinbar versteht die GraKa nicht immer das da en TFT dran hängt... Wobei das komisch ist, da es ja das gleiche Signal wie beim DVI ist "digital"... nur das Sound gleich mit übertragen wird...


----------



## i-net-user (24. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen! 

Erst mal danke für all die Antworten.

Sry für zentriert und rot, hab noch keine Ahnung von so was - Danke!


Zu: Eol_Ruin

1. Ein anderer Monitor funktioniert auch nicht
2. Der Monitor funktioniert einwandfrei an anderen PC´s (habe es aber nicht mit hdmi ausprobiert  - aber an der PS3 geht er auch mit hdmi)
3. Mit VGA gehts auch nicht und DVI hab ich kein Kabel


Zu: Flenor Eldar

Hdmi Kabel ist 100% OK


Zu: Birdy84

1. Ich denke schon dass er richtig startet
2. Leider kenn ich mich hierbei nicht so gut aus - wie könnte ich einen POST-Code ohne Monitor auslesen - bitte um genaue Erklärung


Zu: Otep

Geht leider auch nicht - gibts noch was anderes


-----------------------


Ich denke doch dass dann der Fehler intern liegen muss. Was könnte da nicht stimmen???


----------



## Otep (25. September 2009)

Hm, wenn ein anderer Monitor auch nicht funtioniert, würde ich fast behaupten das was mit deiner GraKa nicht stimmt oder?

lief der Rechner überhaupt schon mal?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. September 2009)

@i-net-user

Haste schon mal ins Handbuch von dem Monitor geschaut?
Dort steht, dass Du mit der [Enter] - Taste den Signaleingang am Monitor auswählen kannst.
Klingt für mich nach ner Option, die Du mal ausprobieren solltest. Dabei sollte der PC laufen, damit Du auch ein Signal bekommst.

ftp://80.252.92.142/monitor/lcd/man..._um_user_manual_20090213_144608g2411hd_gm.pdf

Seite 19 bzw. 29

Kann auch sein, dass der Monitor und die GraKa nicht die selbe HDMI Version nutzen.

Monitor benutzt HDMI 1.3
GraKa k.A.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. September 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Haste schon mal ins Handbuch von dem Monitor geschaut?
> Dort steht, dass Du mit der [Enter] - Taste den Signaleingang am Monitor auswählen kannst.



Daran kanns nicht liegen - er hat ja geschrieben das auch ein anderer TFT am PC nicht funktioniert


----------



## Holdrio (25. September 2009)

Ob die Graka etwa nur nicht ganz drinsteckt?
Hatte ich auch mal und peinlicherweise ewig nicht gemerkt und über den schwarzen Screen gerätselt und gerätselt...



i-net-user schrieb:


> 2. Leider kenn ich mich hierbei nicht so gut aus - wie könnte ich einen POST-Code ohne Monitor auslesen - bitte um genaue Erklärung



Kein Problem mit deinem REII Board, das steht doch alles auch auf dem externen LCD Poster, hast du den etwa nicht angeschlossen?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. September 2009)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Daran kanns nicht liegen - er hat ja geschrieben das auch ein anderer TFT am PC nicht funktioniert



Um es zu wissen, sollte man es doch mal ausprobieren.
Dauert doch keine Std., mal eben vier, fünf mal auf den Enter Button am Monitor zu drücken, oder? Und die GraKa ist kein Videowiedergabegerät ala Videorecorder, DVD~ BluRayPlayer.
Bei meinem TV muß ich auch den PC- Eingang manuell anwählen.
Bei VCR und DVD wechselt er automatisch auf den richtigen Eingang mit Einschalten der jeweiligen Gerätschaft.

*EDIT*: Stimmt, er schreibt ja, dass der Monitor "HDMI - NO SIGNAL" ausgibt.

Dann liegt der Fehler irgendwo zwischen Kabel und GraKa.


----------



## i-net-user (26. September 2009)

Hallo!


Zu: Otep

1. Wie könnte ich es feststellen ob die Grafikkarte nicht funktioniert?
2. Nein bisher lief er noch nicht.


Zu: Scorpioking78

1. Die Optionen habe ich schon alle durch, danke.
2. Die Möglichkeit mit der Version erklärt sich aufgrund Eol_Ruin´s Aussage selbst.


Zu: Eol_Ruin

Weist du sonst auch keine Möglichkeit?


Zu: Holdrio

1. Nein, an dem liegt es nicht. Habe sie schon mehrmals ausgebaut - eingebaut. Und mit dem 2. PCI Steckplatz auch schon probiert. Aber kein Signal!
2. Den Poster hab ich angeschlossen. Jedoch kenn ich seine Funktionsweise nicht. Wenn ich den PC einschalte wird darauf nur angezeigt (wie auf einer Stoppuhr) wie lange der PC schon läuft. Könntest du mir da mehr Infos zur Handhabung geben. Danke

-----------------------

Könnte das Problem auch mit der CPU zusammenhängen. Falls die nicht richtig funktioniert, bekommt dann auch der Monitor bzw. die Grafikkarte kein Signal?

Bitte helft mir, ist ein echt schwieriges Problem. Danke!


----------



## Scorpioking78 (26. September 2009)

Zu 2. Ich habe keine Ahnung, welche HDMI Vers. die GraKa nutzt und wie die Kompatibilität zwischen den einzelnen Versionen zueinander ist. Und wenn Du mal das Forum hier durchblätterst, da gibt es einige Threads, wo der Monitor/Flachbild TV nicht über HDMI ansprechbar ist.

Aber ja, mit ner toten CPU bekommst Du auch kein Bild. Darum die Karte in nen anderen PC testen.


----------



## Holdrio (26. September 2009)

Beept denn auch gar nix beim einschalten?
Handbuch 2-50 für die Codes, bei kaputter CPU müsste doch der für "Hardware Component Failure" zu hören sein?
Oder bei Graka oder RAM die anderen dort.



i-net-user schrieb:


> 2. Den Poster hab ich angeschlossen. Jedoch kenn ich seine Funktionsweise nicht. Wenn ich den PC einschalte wird darauf nur angezeigt (wie auf einer Stoppuhr) wie lange der PC schon läuft. Könntest du mir da mehr Infos zur Handhabung geben. Danke



 Beim PC einschalten kommen da immer die ganzen Post Meldungen, die man auch auf dem Bildschirm sieht.
Wenn da auch gar nichts kommt, gibts wohl einfach gar nix zum anzeigen auf dem Screen oder LCD Poster und das Problem vielleicht wirklich beim defekten Board.
Beepen tut es ja eben auch nicht?


----------



## hotfirefox (27. September 2009)

Ist evl. ne doofe Frage aber ist die Stromversorgung vom Netzteil an der GraKa angeschlossen?


----------



## i-net-user (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!
Danke nochmal für eure vielen Antworten.
Aber der PC läuft jetz schon. Es hat nur noch ein zusätzliches Stromkabel für das Mainboard gefehlt, was mir eig. nicht ganz einleuchtet. Jetz klappt es jedoch. 

Nun jedoch ein weiteres Problem: Ich habe Microsoft Windows XP 64 SP2 installiert bekomme jedoch nur 2,99GB RAM anstatt 12 GB RAM angezeigt. 

Woran liegt das???


DANKE schon im Vorraus!


----------



## Stingray93 (4. Oktober 2009)

Guck mal in der MSconfig ob dein Ram evtl. eingeschrenkt ist!

(ausführen: MSconfig )

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur empfehlen das du die Windows 7 RC Beta installierst...wirst du denke ich mehr Freude als mit Win Xp 64bit haben.
Weil auf XP nicht wirklich alle spiele laufen.


----------



## i-net-user (4. Oktober 2009)

Hmm wo sehe ich dass dann ob es eingeschränkt ist oder nicht?

Hatte Win 7 schon oben aber meine Speile laufen nicht darauf (


----------



## KrickKrack (4. Oktober 2009)

Du musst im Bios Memory Remapping aktivieren.


----------



## piXXel (4. Oktober 2009)

Du musst das BIOS Memory Remaping aktivieren !

*EDIT : VERDAMMT - Da war einer schneller *


----------



## i-net-user (4. Oktober 2009)

Danke.

Und wie mache ich das???


----------



## Holdrio (4. Oktober 2009)

Im Bios müsste das sein.
Aber W7 kommt ja schon sehr bald richtig raus, das wäre sicher die bessere Wahl.



i-net-user schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Danke nochmal für eure vielen Antworten.
> Aber der PC läuft jetz schon. Es hat nur noch ein zusätzliches Stromkabel für das Mainboard gefehlt, was mir eig. nicht ganz einleuchtet.



Öh nur aus Interesse weil ich das gleiche Board habe, welchen Stromanschluss beim REII meinst du denn damit?
Zusätzliche Anschlüsse sind mir drum nicht bekannt, hattest du etwa nur den achtpoligen Stromstecker links oben am Board nicht angeschlossen?


----------



## i-net-user (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo nochmal!

Ich sage dass meine Spiele auf Win7 nicht laufen würden. Aber ich habe nun doch Treiber für Win7 gefunden also für die Grafikkarte usw.! Also das ist wirklich die bessere Wahl.

Und richtig der 8-polige war nicht angeschlossen. Ich bin zuerst nicht darauf gekommen, weil ja die 4 rechten (oder linken - je nach betrachtungswinkel *g*) mit einer Kappe abgedeckt waren.
Nun noch eine Frage: Wozu ist dieser Anschluss? Natürlich für Strom aber warum ein zustätzliches Kabel. 

Danke!


----------

